
Adora Cheung (Cofounder of Homejoy, YC S10) Launches the Digital Service - webmaven
https://thedigitalservice.org/
======
alex_g
What happened to this? I found a link to this site a week or so ago here on HN
but now it seems the site is gone. I could never find a press release/Twitter
account/blog post/about page for the site. Why is that?

